

Ask Sahil Lavingia - pinterest designer, gumroad founder - a question - yinyinwu
http://askolo.com/sahil

======
Udo
Seriously? "How tall are you" and other extremely softball questions? I think
the average question quality on Askolo would increase if they would display
the asker's name next to the Q.

~~~
rollypolly
Here's another one that had me frowning:

    
    
      Q: How did you end up in Silicon Valley at
      such a young age?
      
      A: I flew on a plane from LA. Southwest,
      I think.
    

It's like a middle-schooler wrote these.

~~~
yinyinwu
Sahil wrote a blog post about the length of emails:
[http://sahillavingia.com/blog/dont-judge-an-email-by-its-
len...](http://sahillavingia.com/blog/dont-judge-an-email-by-its-length/)

There are other questions and answers that you should check out. My favorite:

Q: Rails or Django? A: Users don't care so I don't care.

~~~
ZanderEarth32
To Sahil's point on emails, short emails were something that were shocking to
me as well when I first started interacting with busy people. I took it for
rudeness, or dismissive. I know better now and am glad to even receive a reply
in the first place, regardless of length.

~~~
Zev
Being busy isn't ever an excuse to be rude.

------
Alex3917
Wow I didn't realize that Sahil was the one behind Dayta, I think I still have
that on my phone from when he asked people to test it.

------
rokhayakebe
Q: Rails or Django?

A:Users don't care so I don't care.

\--

If I could pay with my Karma I could give you 1/5th of it.

------
cemregr
(sees default twitter bootstrap button, closes tab)

~~~
pbreit
Why? Good or lame reason?

